# Sticky  AKFF Select February 2013



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
February 2013








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

Summer is almost over and the weather conspired to ensure it was for many. Only the brave ventured out at the Stradbroke Island meet, and even the brave turned back from Southwest Rocks. Storms, rain and seas were the norm for all but those in the southern and western states. With the Queenslanders back in their box it was time for the rest of us the shine, none so brightly as Jon with his ABT win at Bemm River and Grant Ashwell with (sigh) just another Marlin.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Grant Ashwell laments the days when any Marlin photo was a treasure at North Coast of NSW.
Cuda & HoollyDoolly brave mother ships, nauseous kips, kayak flips & sharky dips to give us tips on Albrolhos Islands WA.
DennisT can't decide if hooking a Marlin is a dream or a nightmare off the Gold Coast Qld.
Bunsen goes bump in the night, then fist pump by day off Port Hacking NSW.
Eric stars in 'Predator the Early Years - No Date for the Prom' at Snake Island Vic.
RP, DA, SS, SA, SC, GR, CF, PO, YD, LB, K1, BK, N97, BS, C101, HT, SM & GD - acronyms & acrimony at Stradbroke Island Qld.
Ado continues his quest for immortality extracted from the horns of a unicorn on the South Coast NSW. 
Jon portrays the tension that only 3lb line can muster at the ABT tournament round at Bemm River Vic.
Onthewater lets us all relive our cherished childhood memories chasing Bass at Lake St Claire NSW.
Spork takes us on a tantalisingly tasty tourist trip (without Trout) to Strahan Tas.
And Sunshiner & Lazybugger encounter a doughnut devouring Longtail at Noosa Qld.

Video Trip Reports
Paulo with an epic video of an epic journey to epic fishing for epic fish at Fraser Island Qld.
Keza gets moistened, mauled, moored and mojo at Sydney North Side NSW.
And Carnster shows that aluminium paddles, endless breakers & soaking squalls are no impediment on the Gold Coast Qld.

Q&A
Anselmo sheds some light on the dark art of fly tying.
Getsharkd puts a new name to an old technique for humanely dispatching your catch.
Barrabundy makes use of the exception rather than the rule when he asks what we hate about kayak fishing.
Spooky provides a sucking solution to the AI soggy posterior with his home made venturi scupper plug.
Salticrack sounds out opinion on the popularity of sounders.
Fisherjayse finds out that Zman is the newest answer when the question is which soft plastic?
And Scater gives us the non fiction on friction with a step by step guide to high end drag washer replacement.

Kayak Showroom
Dru gives us a detailed review on the Stealth 475 Profisha.
Mattsyak shows us that, when we think we've seen it all, up pops the Ocean River Explora.
And Mrx tries to convince us that there are some improvements that can be made to the Stealth Fisha 470.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OMG! Is there an app for making 25 hours/day!

Thanks Adrian for your efforts. Stupendous.


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Loving AKFF select ! When is the March issue going to be ready? Can't wait


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry for the delay peeps. The March issue is almost ready for publication.


----------

